# Griff



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike: Please read your PMs and respond. Thanks.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff- feel free to borrow my dog for a while.

She just got skunked again :rant:

thanks.

Kristie


:16suspect


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ah! The sweet smell of success. Good doggy.:woohoo1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3FnQMSD4Zg
Griff


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike, what is with the youtube - Alice in Chains? Are you previewing something for this year's bonfire? That may just drive your can retriever to change his ways. Any thoughts on a new type of mixture I can provide? 
So far I have more requests for the Pineapple Surprise over the Plum Loco or Tahiatian Paradise. Like to come up with something new that is actually good rather than just potent. If I good find something with skunk I know it would appeal to you, tom and sootrapper. Maybe something called striper or stripper. But then if I found something that really appealed to the female participants it may help Joe R. get a real date. It looks to me like his cooking talents just are not attracting any females, but he sure has the attention of a bunch of males!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary

I saw that Kristie was listening to Got Me Wrong by Chains so I was trying to figure out what song was going through the dogs head as he sunk his teeth into peppy. If she makes the poor dog listen to Alice in Chains songs all day long I figure the poor dog is depressed and just wanted a quick pick me up.:evilsmile

Plum Loco gave the wife that warm feeling so thats my vote. As far as Joe goes he can trap the nudist colony next year if he wants to. I don't know the quality of the fur there but who cares!:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

You guys are BAD. 

Hopefully I won't have to deep six this thread out of consideration for our younger trappers getting to much adult content. Getting close thou.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

You know, she does like AIC but she prefers Slipknot.......



the horses are currently into Mudvayne......

:16suspect


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Mudvayne???? Is that something that dirty vampires drink? Or is it where the dirty vampires live?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary

You have to still be a young vibrant person like me to appreciate Mudvayne. Anyone over 50 wouldn't understand them.:evilsmile

I'll bet you were a big Alice Cooper fan in your day!:idea:


Griff


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Alice Cooper? How about Smokey Robinson and then the Searchers "Love Potion Number 9" Was Alice Cooper Tiny Tim's son or mate? Both of them smelled the roses too long! Thanks for taking the time last night. We still have to find an answer/solution to the situation. Gee I never knew you traveled with two body guards - 11 year old female griffon and Wild Bill. Did you get a piece of that pizza? One minute Wild Bill was having the first piece the next there was not even an empty plate left. The boy is quick! By the way, is Alice in Chains a spin-off of Chain of Fools by Aretha Franklin?


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

omg........:16suspect Lane Staley would roll over in his grave if he heard you say that........


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Lane Staley? Did he used to play for the Yankees? I am not much of a baseball fan, but certainly respect your following of the game.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

will someone in my alleged non voting demographic please help!!!!

:yikes:

:lol:


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

As long as we are exchanging information, can you help me out with the picture of that "animal" in your posts. Originally I thought it looked a little strange since its' ears resembled those of an antelope. Now after a closer look, what the heck is that nappy looking stuff between the ears???? Now that I have looked for a third time, the animal has kind of a pink cast to its' color? Does that animal have anything to do with Joe R? This pink thingy is getting out of hand again.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

You talking to me Gary, cause if you are, haven't you ever seen a horse???

:lol:

(and no I haven't suckered Joe into shoveling s$$t yet.....)


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Kristie,

Gary is just a little confused. He's not use to seeing a horse from the front side. :yikes:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

My question is how he connected you with a pic of my stud colt????

:lol:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> stud


 Must have done a key word search. :lol::lol::help:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Joe R. said:


> Must have done a key word search. :lol::lol::help:


is that what you tell yourself when looking in the mirror?


gary, are you trying to say something about my eating habits?:lol:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

now that I think about it, there is a bit of a resemblance.....poofy mane....poofy goatee.......:evil:

and who's talking about your eating habits Bill???

I didn't say nothin I swear........


----------

